# OMG! LOOK WHAT BIOTIN DID!



## KurlyNinja (Jun 22, 2010)

So, I have only been taking Biotin for 5 days now! Seriously five days! I've had to cut my nails EVERYDAY since I started taking it. I like to keep my nails short for easier typing. But my nails are as strong as bricks! But the thing I want you all to see is my hair line!!!! 

I had two bald spots near the temples of my hair line from relaxers and over use of flat irons. Since I started my hair journey about 3 months ago, they haven't really improved, but they haven't gotten worse either (THANK GOD!). I don't have any before pictures because I didn't think biotin would work this quick if at all, but the pictures I do have will help to show some of my progress.

My right side has filled in as well, but not as fast as my left. My left side looked more like this a week ago.

Right Side:








And here is my left side:







I'm not just losing it right????

Please don't look at my unruly eyebrows. I usually get them done weekly, but they grew in extra fast this week. Oh and btw my acne is disappearing?

Where has Biotin been all my life??


----------



## Calia001 (Jun 22, 2010)

i'm happy for you!!! i bought some grease at an african street festival that has biotin in it i'm hoping my hair starts mooving


----------



## Eiano (Jun 22, 2010)

Congrats!! If it works for you it works for you!

For me I get these *hard* painful bumps on my face, I've yet to see a real difference in my hair yet, but we'll see.


----------



## KurlyNinja (Jun 22, 2010)

I added a poll because I wanted to know exactly how fast Biotin worked for everybody and that I'm not just some sort of freak case!


----------



## ShiShiPooPoo (Jun 22, 2010)

I'm sooooo bad with taking pills everyday.  I may have to revisit this.  Lookin' good girl!


----------



## 4evershika (Jun 22, 2010)

Good for you!!

For me, I had to be consistent w/ biotin for months before I saw an increase in growth.


----------



## Tif392002 (Jun 22, 2010)

it took 3 months plus for me to see the results of biotin. i would say it works, but thats with taking them regularly over a period of months, i started taking biotin in aug of 09, didnt see significant results until january.


----------



## CherryCherryBoomBoom (Jun 22, 2010)

I don't think any pills work for me; I am so unlucky 

Great progress though OP


----------



## ms.blue (Jun 22, 2010)

pros: hair and nails grew a lot

cons: ALL hair grew and cause bumps on my acne prone face.


----------



## Studio_gal (Jun 22, 2010)

When I took it - my nails grew really strong and fast, within days.  My eyebrows and bikini area grew really quickly but it had no effect on the hair on my head.  After 2 months use - I got spots/bumps on my face so I stopped.  

My skin is more important than my hair.


----------



## loveisnthehouse (Jun 22, 2010)

OP, how much biotin are you taking?

Studio_gal.. that siggy is toooooooo cute!!


----------



## KurlyNinja (Jun 22, 2010)

loveisnthehouse said:


> OP, how much biotin are you taking?
> 
> Studio_gal.. that siggy is toooooooo cute!!



5000 mcgs or 5mgs

but I also take a b-complex vitamin because I heard its suppose help with acne that biotin could cause.


----------



## BoaterGirlKim (Jun 22, 2010)

I voted a month.  I've been taking biotin for several months now but was only taking 1,000 mcg a day.  About a month ago I upped it to 4,000 to 5,000 mcg a day and wow!  My hair has really taken off.  In combination with daily cowashing and wet bunning I've seen pretty fast growth, and I consider myself a slow grower.  I do get the creepy/crawly scalp feeling now that some others have experienced with biotin use but no itching, and I haven't had any skin breakouts.  I've noticed the scalp sensation seems more pronounced if I drink soda (weird?), but that's rare since I mainly drink water.


----------



## Eclass215 (Jun 22, 2010)

I voted that it didn't work for me.  I feel like it did the exact opposite - nails were brittle, don't really know if it helped my hair.  I didn't get any acne, but I was also taking pre-natal vitamins also.  I stopped with the bitoin after the bottle was done.  I guess it has different effect on different people.  I'm glad it's working for you though!!!  Kepp on keepin on!


----------



## HauteHippie (Jun 22, 2010)

I took biotin, but quit b/c of the many hard, painful bumps it caused on my face. I did notice extra growth within a month, but skin trumps hair. I started taking MSM along with extra calcium and it helped, but then I just finished my bottle and went for a hair/nails supplement with biotin included. I'm thinking about taking biotin, again (maybe I was just overdoing it before?). How much biotin do ya'll take?

Also, that month I experienced extra growth and my edges filling in was the same month I used a Mega Tek/Miconazole Nitrate mix. So, I'm not sure which contributed to the growth the most (though I'd put my money on the mix).


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Jun 22, 2010)

OP: Which brand do you use?

Also, for those who are acne prone, make sure you drink tons of water. The biotin may have detox side affects, which explains the breakouts. But drinking water helps tremendously.


----------



## greight (Jun 22, 2010)

I'm an off and on user of biotin. I started using it in January, didn't really see any results until the end of February... Basically grew half an inch, which is fine by me. 6+ inches in a year would be awesome. 

I got off because of the bumps (I took it with a B50 complex), but I was also pretty stressed from work. I'm back on it now, though, since I think my bumps now were stress-related since it hasn't dissipated yet.


----------



## KurlyNinja (Jun 22, 2010)

Serenity_Peace said:


> OP: Which brand do you use?
> 
> Also, for those who are acne prone, make sure you drink tons of water. The biotin may have detox side affects, which explains the breakouts. But drinking water helps tremendously.



Just the generic brand from the Vitamin Shoppe






I've also started drinking nearly a gallon of water a day because when I did research on it people said water helped with the acne caused by biotin. So... that could also have something to do with it. Its still freaking me out though!


----------



## ShiShiPooPoo (Jun 22, 2010)

Ok, I'm going to get some.  I can wax off the unwanted hair and as for the bumps, I got my RetinA for that.


----------



## Sequoia (Jun 22, 2010)

I've tried biotin by itself and in a b-complex multivitamin- I started getting lots of spots even though I upped my water intake.  Once I stopped, my skin went back to normal. Didn't notice a difference in hair growth 
Glad it works for you though, OP.


----------



## Royalty8790 (Jun 22, 2010)

In a month I got a inch


----------



## MsChelle (Jun 22, 2010)

Daily I take:
-5 mg Biotion
-1000mg MSM
-B- Complex (this is supposed to help combat the acne that Biotin can cause. Never been an issue for me)
-Chlorella (forget the mg at the moment)

My nails are RAPIDLY growing and stronger than ever. They have always been paper thin. My new growth is noticably thicker than it was before the supplements. So, I am a beliver that this stuff works, at least it does for me.


----------



## LilMissRed (Jun 22, 2010)

great progress so far OP! 

hmmm I suck when it comes to taking pills like I shud, but maybe I'll dig thru my stash and give these another shot


----------



## divachyk (Jun 22, 2010)

OP, I'm a lurker. I would love to take biotin but I'm acne prone and very skeptic. I do take a daily vitamin -- prenatal vits although not preggers. I have my retin-a and duac (both prescribed by derm) but still suffer from/with acne from day to day.

Has anyone taken biotin while being in a hair slump (not paying much attention to it) but yet still have their hair grow and flourish? This then says the product works and the placebo effect is not a factor.

Do some of you believe hair growth is a product of the placebo effect when taking biotin where you convince yourself the vits are working but in essence, it may be a combination of things prompting growth? Just curious and doing my homework before making a decision to buy. I'm a newbie and just gathering facts. 

TIA!


----------



## lovely_locks (Jun 22, 2010)

I noticed hair growth about two weeks later, but I have all these hard bumps on face! You know those kind that hurt so bad, an they are like deep in the skin! I was only taking 1,000mg a day, and I also was washing my face two times a day. I stopped taking biotin for three days and my face is clearing so fast!


----------



## femmemuscle (Jun 22, 2010)

for the bumps take a bcomplex.  biotin is a part of the bcomplex family.  I'm up to at least 13mg of biotin a day, with MSM.. and yes, i'm getting thick, and consistent growth - for once.  I never realized how much i need this supplement.  Using MSM/biotin together, there has been significant improvement in my eyebrows, skin, hair and nails.

As long as i take B complex, i don't have any acne problems.

This took about 1 year to finally see consistent results.

To be honest, the title of this thread damn near scared the crap out of me.


----------



## kmn1980 (Jun 22, 2010)

Yep. Biotin is great. I have to trim my nails often because my hair will get hung on my nails and I've taken out a few strands that way in the past.


----------



## My Friend (Jun 22, 2010)

femmemuscle said:


> for the bumps take a bcomplex. biotin is a part of the bcomplex family. I'm up to at least 13mg of biotin a day, with MSM.. and yes, i'm getting thick, and consistent growth - for once. I never realized how much i need this supplement. Using MSM/biotin together, there has been significant improvement in my eyebrows, skin, hair and nails.
> 
> As long as i take B complex, i don't have any acne problems.
> 
> ...


 

Please share your results after one year of biotin, ty


----------



## Janet' (Jun 22, 2010)

It works for me...but I'm not sure exactly how long it took for me to tell...HHG to you, OP!


----------



## NaturalBoss (Jun 22, 2010)

I'm glad the biotin is working for you.  I was taking it for a little while a few months ago, but I didn't notice any difference.


----------



## topnotch1010 (Jun 22, 2010)

I'm at the end of my first bottle and I haven't noticed a difference in my hair or nails. I am getting a lot more bumps than usual though.


----------



## SvelteVelvet (Jun 22, 2010)

I took a few bottles of Biotin when I first started my HHJ in 2007. I believe it did help with growth. I went from SL to APL in six months, but I would get a random bump so now I just get it from my HSN multi that has 3000mg's worth. I think that's enough to see benefits.


----------



## Vashti (Jun 22, 2010)

I went back to taking biotin and B-complex this month. The last time I took biotin I noticed length and strength in my nails in about a week. I always have issues with nails chipping and breaking so this was nice. It was about a month before I saw any difference in my hair. I had thicker hair as a result, especially around the front hairline. Even now I'm noticing my nails are a lot longer and stronger. I take 3000mcg a day.


----------



## justicefighter1913 (Jun 22, 2010)

OP, I use the exact same brand that you do! So far, I can tell that my nails are growing like crazy.I can't really see a major difference in my hair yet.  This isn't my first go with Biotin either, but this time has been the best thus far. No acne bumps at all, but I think that's mainly b/c I'm drinking mass quantities of water and I take a B vitamin.

ETA: I'm using it to help regrow my edges as well!!!


----------



## divachyk (Jun 22, 2010)

femmemuscle said:


> for the bumps take a bcomplex. biotin is a part of the bcomplex family. I'm up to at least 13mg of biotin a day, with MSM..


What's MSM and how does bcomplex balance out biotin regarding acne?


----------



## jry2lnghair (Jun 22, 2010)

When I started my hair care journey on LHC, Biotin was one of the product I jumped on.  I can't say I saw any hair growth, but what I did get was terrible break out that was very painful all over my face.

I'm happy that it's working for you.


----------



## femmemuscle (Jun 22, 2010)

My Friend said:


> Please share your results after one year of biotin, ty


 
i had a set-back in my journey.  Let's just say a MAJOR setback.  3/4 of my whole head was lost.  This was due to chemicals, the "stretching" band wagon, and stress.  Someone on the BHM was adamnant about Nioxin.  I used it before when i was natural, and didn't see any results. Did my research, and decided to try it again.  Huge mistake for me.

If you go to Folica.com, Nioxin reviews and see an AA head up there with hardly any hair on it.  That's mine. It tells the whole story.

Those pics were only the BEGINNING of  the damage. up to 6 weeks later, my hair fell out.  After shaving it off in 2008, and starting over, it took at least 9-12 months before i had fuzz on my head.

I tried quite a few topical growth aides.  Did quite a bit of Claudie's Elixir. Not very much success.  the fuzz was growing back, but only in spots.  the rest of my scalp apparently had shiny burn scabs.

i started using biotin in 2008, and began increasing the dosage with Bcomplex. There was improvement with my skin and nails.  The hair was coming in slowly, yet sparse.  the moment i added chlorella and MSM in January of this year - that did it!

The first thing that improved was my scalp.  My beautician noticed it in February this year.  She said: "Those scab marks are pretty much healed up."  In March, she made comments about my hair and scalp being "healthier".

Today, i have 6 inches of natural 4b hair.  The whole right side plus the crown,  and the left side are filling in with thick, healthy hair.  2 years ago - these areas were completely bald.

I really did not believe i would ever grow my hair back.  Topical growth aides are nice, and so is biotin.  But once i added MSM and chlorella into the mix, my hair journey seems a lot more positive.

Oh! and a high protein diet, lots of water, and exercise really helps.


----------



## femmemuscle (Jun 22, 2010)

divachyk said:


> What's MSM and how does bcomplex balance out biotin regarding acne?


 
MSM is: Methylsulfonylmethane.  a sulfur that can be taken orally which improves hair skin and nails. if it were left up to me, i'd give it a different acronym: 

TSW:  This S*&%+t  Works..

I thought i was allergic to sulfur and couldn't take this.  But i noticed that i am not allergic to "organic" sulfur.  There is a difference between the organic type and the "pharmaceutical" grade which i am violently allergic to. (To the point of being hospitalized via anaphalytic reaction).  I have no idea how it works, but since i've been taking this with chlorella, there has been quite a bit of improvement.  

As for the B complex balance:  Biotin is part of the B complex family.  If you increase your biotin, the part of the complex will offset the side effects.  particularly the acne.  When i had this problem with "cystic" acne, Claudie told me to increase the bcomplex dosage.   Since then, no problems.


----------



## TLC1020 (Jun 22, 2010)

Was taking Nature's Bounty 5000mcg for almost 2 months, no ill effects, my hair in braids so I can not see any significant growth. Don't know why I decided to switch to Spring Valley 5000mcg, now I am noticing bumps coming on my face ... Stopped the Spring Valley and tomorrow I am going back to the Nature Bounty...


----------



## KurlyNinja (Jun 22, 2010)

femmemuscle said:


> MSM is: Methylsulfonylmethane.  a sulfur that can be taken orally which improves hair skin and nails. if it were left up to me, i'd give it a different acronym:
> 
> TSW:  This S*&%+t  Works..
> 
> ...



I wanted to try MSM as well, but was scared after somebody said it made them gain weight and also people saying they were having EXTREMELY vivid dreams. Did you see these side effects?


----------



## DayStar (Jun 22, 2010)

Nioxin temple balm is the truth...you should def try that.


----------



## fivetimestwo (Jun 22, 2010)

Eiano said:


> Congrats!! If it works for you it works for you!
> 
> For me I get these **hard* painful bumps on my face*, I've yet to see a real difference in my hair yet, but we'll see.



This is exactly what happened to me, so I stopped taking them (can't afford any extra skin problems in the name of longer hair). Recently I've started breaking open the capsules and applying them to my scalp mixed w/ conditioner as a prepoo. Not sure if it's working or not since I just started doing it, but I figured I'd at least be able to use the capsules up and get my money's worth.


----------



## LongCurlz (Jun 23, 2010)

I have being taking a hair vitamin that has a high amount of biotin, MSM and B complex and I have no skin problems, my skin has actually gotten better. I think the combo helps. here's a link for those who wanna know:http://www.procapslabs.com/PCL/Pages/Products/pclproductdetail.aspx?Healthy-Hair-Skin-&-Nails™

Ive been taking them for 2 weeks, has anyone else tried these?


----------



## maxineshaw (Jun 23, 2010)

It didn't work for me. 



The only thing it "worked" at giving me was severe acne.


----------



## femmemuscle (Jun 23, 2010)

Miryoku said:


> I wanted to try MSM as well, but was scared after somebody said it made them gain weight and also people saying they were having EXTREMELY vivid dreams. Did you see these side effects?


 

absolutely... the dreams, i don't have a problem with.  i have a history, like many of the ladies on this forum of being a "lucid dreamer"...thus, i am not unique, nor do the dreams bother me.  It's better to wake out of a crazy dream, than to be in a total "nightmare" and realize you're at work and you can't break out of that until the end of the shift...erplexed

I did notice water weight gain in the first few months.  But with my exercise and diet regimen, i could pin-point it.  i stuck with my regimen/routine, and noticed over time, the water weight decreased.  My SO has noticed something significant which i, at first did not like.  My boobs increased in size and density. i have posted this on the forum a couple of times.

Oh yes.. Diarrhea. if you're taking too much MSM or even the chlorella.  You will have the "runs".  All that is necessary, is decrease the dosage, and work your way up.

if anything else comes to mind, i'll update on the forum, but that's all i can think of right now..


----------



## CurlyMoo (Jun 23, 2010)

Bttrfly70 said:


> Daily I take:
> -5 mg Biotion
> -1000mg MSM
> -B- Complex (this is supposed to help combat the acne that Biotin can cause. Never been an issue for me)
> ...


 
You and I are taking the same vitamins and same dosage.   My MSM is powder. I'm off Chlorella due to the costs. But my nails are long, strong with white tips. They look so healthy. And did a recent stretch test and my hair has grown. I've been very consistent and if I forget I take the vitamins as soon as I can.

I just recently got a few pimples but I think that has more to do with some junk food I ate recently. But I drink at least 64 ounces of water a day. That helps with the acne.


----------



## supermodelsonya (Jun 23, 2010)

I have pics in my profile here. Biotin worked for me after a few days. I had this tingling in my scalp that I took Benedryl to get rid of. Three weeks later, I had to take down my sew in because of my hair growth.


----------



## ThePerfectScore (Jun 24, 2010)

BIOTIN jacked up my skin, me thinks. I used to take GNC Hair Skin and Nails... and I would get these horrible under the skin break outs on my forehead and back. It was not a pretty picture. So Meh... I'd rather have clear skin and no hair than jacked up skin and LONG hair. And trust I drink water like a fish, so I just think my skin hates biotin. But I may try just taking biotin to isolate the problem and see if it was the biotin itself, or something overall in the GNC HSN. But I probably won't. LOL


----------



## orchidgirl (Jun 24, 2010)

Glad its working for ya..must update on the full effects.


----------



## KurlyNinja (Jun 24, 2010)

orchidgirl said:


> Glad its working for ya..must update on the full effects.



Thats definitely what I plan to do! I'll probably post some more pictures and results in this thread after I finish up this bottle.


----------



## B3e (Jul 2, 2010)

ThePerfectScore said:


> BIOTIN jacked up my skin, me thinks. I used to take GNC Hair Skin and Nails... and I would get these horrible under the skin break outs on my forehead and back. It was not a pretty picture. So Meh... I'd rather have clear skin and no hair than jacked up skin and LONG hair. And trust I drink water like a fish, so I just think my skin hates biotin. But I may try just taking biotin to isolate the problem and see if it was the biotin itself, or something overall in the GNC HSN. But I probably won't. LOL



I just posted this in the secrets thread but hun, my face was so jacked up last summer I literally wanted to disappear. All cause I wanted long hair faster...it was barely month 1 of my lurking and far from the actual day I signed up to be a real member...talk about impatient.

Water, vitamin c, niacin, a complete multi, fish oil...nothing worked and I was still breaking out even after I had stopped so I said Hell 2 tha No ma'am on biotin....until 2 days ago.

Super B-Complex + Biotin = no pimple face  so we can have our long nails/hair and lovely skin as well. We shouldn't have to sacrifice one or the other!  I recommend you at least give the complex a try before calling it quits, I'm glad I did. By now I'd probs be seeing the pimples spreading from my face to everywhere else...but I'm smooth, supple skinned, and not a breakout in sight


----------



## ajoke (Jul 2, 2010)

I am taking biotin again, this time with a LOT of water. Plus I think the fact that I started taking it at the beginning of my cycle also contributed to the fact that I have had no major flare ups. I am more prone to acne near the end of my monthly cycle. 
Also, I am applying ACV with a cotton pad to my face whenever I feel something coming up. So far, so good, and week 2 is almost up.


----------



## YaniraNaturally (Jul 2, 2010)

Biotin was great for the first two/three weeks. Then my skin started breaking out in painful and hard cystic acne. I pride myself on taking good care of my skin (I limit my use of powder, use SS, toner with glycolic acid, and a face cream with antioxidant). I tried facials, sulfur masks, benzoyl peroxide acne cream and the Queen Helene mask to combat the acne. Nothing worked!

I was drinking 1.5 liters a day in order to help combat the acne as well. I also worked out and ate a semi-balanced diet (vitamin wise I was taking a multi and flaxseed). I also started the B-complex about two weeks after I started the biotin. My lashes and nails were thriving but my skin is also extremely important. Like someone else said, no point in having long hair but horrible skin.

For the past month I have allowed all the Biotin to leave my system and my skin is finally looking better. This week I started my new vitamin regimen of a multi, flaxseed, b-complex, Triple 3 Omega. In the future I might try Biotin again but only every other day. 

Congrats on your biotin success!


----------



## SherryLove (Jul 2, 2010)

nice to see that it is working for you.....smile..


----------



## Ms Kain (Jul 2, 2010)

YaniraNaturally said:


> Biotin was great for the first two/three weeks. Then my skin started breaking out in painful and hard cystic acne. I pride myself on taking good care of my skin (I limit my use of powder, use SS, toner with glycolic acid, and a face cream with antioxidant). I tried facials, sulfur masks, benzoyl peroxide acne cream and the Queen Helene mask to combat the acne. Nothing worked!
> 
> I was drinking 1.5 liters a day in order to help combat the acne as well. I also worked out and ate a semi-balanced diet (vitamin wise I was taking a multi and flaxseed). I also started the B-complex about two weeks after I started the biotin. My lashes and nails were thriving but my skin is also extremely important. Like someone else said, no point in having long hair but horrible skin.
> 
> ...


 
Hmmm.... now I thought Biotin was already a B vitamin so wouldn't taking a B Complex vitamin on top of Biotin be like taking a double dose? 

I'm just wondering because back in the days I took Biotin with my multivitamin (which had B in it along with a small amount of Biotin in it) and when I did I got serious acne flare ups that hurt. Now I only take it with MSM and Triple 3 Omega and if I drink even 16 fl oz of water for the day, I don't get flare ups but I do get a significant amount of growth. 

So does anyone know if Biotin is the same as taking a B Complex vitamin? 
Gymfreak...where you at?


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane (Jul 2, 2010)

are there any topical treatments with biotin that can be used on edges? cuz poppin a pill and getting nasty acne scares me. ♥


----------



## KurlyNinja (Jul 2, 2010)

I've been using Biotin for a little over 2 weeks now... I still have not seen this whole acne thing people are talking about...  If anything my skin has smoothed out... but that could be because I'm also taking a B-complex vitamin. To answer the whole B-complex vitamin question. No B-complex does not have Biotin in it. B-complex has the essential B Vitamins. Meaning the ones we need in order to live. We do not need Biotin to live so its not in this formula. Not posting more pictures at this time... I will after I finish this bottle in another month and a half or so.

ETA: Things I have seen though is faster nail growth. My nails are also extremely hard. My leg hair and arm hair are growing something serious! I've never seen this before. But its still not so bad that I'll stop using biotin.


----------



## SingBrina (Jul 2, 2010)

Hmmm, I think I have been taking it since the end of may 5mg... and I don't think I have seen any results yet... That is good that it is working that fast for you, usually pills take awhile to get into the system and the body to start using them. That Vit-B must be helping it alot? Hmm, I am happy for you, good to always find something that works gret


----------



## SingBrina (Jul 2, 2010)

Ms Kain said:


> Hmmm.... now I thought Biotin was already a B vitamin so wouldn't taking a B Complex vitamin on top of Biotin be like taking a double dose?
> 
> I'm just wondering because back in the days I took Biotin with my multivitamin (which had B in it along with a small amount of Biotin in it) and when I did I got serious acne flare ups that hurt. Now I only take it with MSM and Triple 3 Omega and if I drink even 16 fl oz of water for the day, I don't get flare ups but I do get a significant amount of growth.
> 
> ...


 

Interesting you bring this up, because I started taking prenatal pills... better stop that, and to add, I think Biotin is making me have mini break outs, not super noticeable at all!! But the break out look as if you used something that irritated your face and small mini break outs form, like a rash look, that is only noticeable when I have makeup on and look at my reflection in a car window. Idk, I have had horrible acne probs, but the birth control calms it.


----------



## ShiShiPooPoo (Jul 2, 2010)

Miryoku said:


> I've been using Biotin for a little over 2 weeks now... I still have not seen this whole acne thing people are talking about...  If anything my skin has smoothed out... but that could be because I'm also taking a B-complex vitamin. To answer the whole B-complex vitamin question. No B-complex does not have Biotin in it. B-complex has the essential B Vitamins. Meaning the ones we need in order to live. We do not need Biotin to live so its not in this formula. Not posting more pictures at this time... I will after I finish this bottle in another month and a half or so.
> 
> ETA: Things I have seen though is faster nail growth. My nails are also extremely hard. My leg hair and arm hair are growing something serious! I've never seen this before. But its still not so bad that I'll stop using biotin.


 

M, you stopped the Biotin?  Now you're doing B-Complex (I have some of those already).  I didn't go back and read the whole thread.  Thanks girl


----------



## B3e (Jul 2, 2010)

Ms Kain said:


> Hmmm.... now I thought Biotin was already a B vitamin so wouldn't taking a B Complex vitamin on top of Biotin be like taking a double dose?
> .....
> So does anyone know if Biotin is the same as taking a B Complex vitamin?



I had also wondered the same thing for the longest that's why I didn't want to try a b-complex, but actually its not a double dose in my case (spring valley biotin/super b-complex) because my complex has 3.8mcg...yes mcg...1% DV. I think because the complex is for metabolism and biotin is for hair skin and nails, its not necessarily needed. But it's been a while since I took O Chem/Bio so I could be wrong but it seems to be the logical assumption.

I'm not sure if all b-complexes are the same though but I would assume if they are targeted at boosting the metabolism, biotin is still not necessary for it to do what it seeks to do.


----------



## ShiShiPooPoo (Jul 2, 2010)

I found this info on Biotin


http://www.anyvitamins.com/vitamin-h-biotin-info.htm


----------



## KurlyNinja (Jul 2, 2010)

ShiShiPooPoo said:


> M, you stopped the Biotin?  Now you're doing B-Complex (I have some of those already).  I didn't go back and read the whole thread.  Thanks girl



I'm taking the B-Complex with the Biotin. I should have stated that the B-complex also has other components as well. I list the ingredient list.

Vitamin A - 5000IU
Vitamin C - 60mg
Vitamin D - 400IU
Vitamin E - 30 IU

Now these are essential B vitamins that are listed. These are the only B vitamins you need to survive. I'm currently taking a Nutrition class (requirement for core curriculum class at my university). There is a difference between essential an NON-essential vitamins. Essential vitamins are vitamins you need that your body can not make on its own and needs to take them from an outside source. Then there are non-essential vitamins that you need, but your body can make on its own. Biotin is a non-essential vitamin therefore not listed in most B-complex vitamins or any multi-vitamin supplements for that matter. Our body makes the most biotin when we are younger to help us with growth. We then again get another splurge at puberty. Other than that - it is not NEEDED. 

B Vitamins in my B-complex

Thiamin - 1.5mg
Riboflavin - 1.7mg
Niacin - 20mg
Vitamin B6 - 2mg
Folic Acid - 400mcg
Vitamin B12 - 6mcg
Pantothenic Acid - 10mg


----------



## LittleLuxe (Jul 2, 2010)

vainღ♥♡jane said:


> are there any topical treatments with biotin that can be used on edges? cuz poppin a pill and getting nasty acne scares me. ♥





There are some biotin shampoos and conditioners being sold at GNC and Vitamin Shoppe. You can also still pop a pill and dissolve it in water and simply pour it over your head in the shower. Some ladies have done that and said their shedding decreased significantly.


----------



## divachyk (Jul 3, 2010)

LittleLuxe said:


> There are some biotin shampoos and conditioners being sold at GNC and Vitamin Shoppe. You can also still pop a pill and dissolve it in water and simply pour it over your head in the shower. Some ladies have done that and said their shedding decreased significantly.


I want the positive things that biotin has to offer but I suffer with acne already so I'm afraid to include this in my regimen aside from the fact that I'm very cautious of taking pills as I don't know how they will impact my health/liver in the long term...great suggestion though about applying it directly to the hair.


----------



## CurlyMoo (Jul 3, 2010)

femmemuscle said:


> for the bumps take a bcomplex. biotin is a part of the bcomplex family. I'm up to at least 13mg of biotin a day, with MSM.. and yes, i'm getting thick, and consistent growth - for once. I never realized how much i need this supplement. Using MSM/biotin together, there has been significant improvement in my eyebrows, skin, hair and nails.
> 
> *As long as i take B complex, i don't have any acne problems*.
> 
> ...


 
The bolded may be why I'm starting to break out. I ran out of B Complex a few weeks ago. But I'm still taking my Biotin and MSM. I also slacked off on the water intake for a week now.


----------



## Ms Kain (Jul 4, 2010)

Miryoku said:


> ......To answer the whole B-complex vitamin question. No B-complex does not have Biotin in it. B-complex has the essential B Vitamins. Meaning the ones we need in order to live.......
> 
> ETA: Things I have seen though is faster nail growth. My nails are also extremely hard. My leg hair and arm hair are growing something serious! I've never seen this before. But its still not so bad that I'll stop using biotin.


 
Oh ok! Thanks Miryoku! I think that was what my confusion was. Somewhere along the way I must've read that Biotin was a type of Vitamin B and just assumed it was the same thing. This is good to know....

As for the nail growth, this is the most significant nail growth I have ever seen and that wasn't even my goal! But you know how it is, chances are high that if I'd started taking Biotin because I wanted my nails to grow, I'd probably start seeing less nail growth and even more hair growth! Sometimes that's just how it is! LOL!


----------



## e.lauren (Jul 11, 2010)

wow that is gorgeous lol . Wow i should look into this


----------

